# General > Hobbies >  sewing machine for sale (as new)

## clover

sewing machine for sale only £20.00

----------


## marz1305

hi what make and model is it?

Thanks

----------


## clover

it is a Victoia please feel free to come and view no pressure to take it if it is not what you want.mobile number 07876310101

----------


## clover

sewing machine now sold please remove

----------

